# WDS - DIR-615 - DIR-635 - Repeater



## kamelie1706 (May 11, 2009)

Hello,

Here is what I get:
- DLINK DIR- 615 D1 - Firmware 4.11
- DLINK DIR- 635 B - Firmware 2.30EA

My target is to use the 615 as repeater to extend my network coverage.

Each router have default settings but it is impossible to get them connected using WDS (soft button nor PIN way).

Everytime I get "Time out".

Any idea what to look for?

Thanks,


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The DIR-615 has no wireless bridge capability.


----------



## kamelie1706 (May 11, 2009)

Does it mean that they cannot even recognize each other with WDS protocol?

Hopefully 3rd party firmware will solve that ...

Thanks!


----------



## kamelie1706 (May 11, 2009)

Hi,
I am thinking to put a cheap pc in between.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4N97UT-c7j-RepYfAu5L-w

Would it make sense?

At least bandwidth would be fully available instead of half due to "repeater" setup.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Think of the costs of ownership of putting a computer that runs 24/7 in the middle. Even if it's a small configuration, it'll consume at least 100 watts! Add that up over time and you can buy the proper wireless bridge in a few months and solve this problem the right way!


----------



## kamelie1706 (May 11, 2009)

What would be the cost of unit?

I do not plan to have it running full time as the goal is mainly to cover my garden area.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're really going to remember to boot up the PC whenever you decide to use the link?

You can have a wireless bridge for $30-40, and it's sure a much better solution than screwing around with a whole machine to do this task!


----------



## kamelie1706 (May 11, 2009)

Hi,

In this kind of architecture, do I actually need a router with bridge function?
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Bjwpl4BUCnH5-qrmBnjaDg?feat=directlink

I cannot change my 615 and I need more investment anyway.

Thanks for your very good help!


----------



## kamelie1706 (May 11, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Even if it's a small configuration, it'll consume at least 100 watts!


Actually I was thinking about a thin client machine with Linux ... some consume as low as 10W with a 800Mhz processor and 64 Ram memory.

Price is similar to router!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't imagine wanting to have this over a simple wireless bridge, but whatever floats your boat. I also have trouble believing you'll actually find a thin client that only consumes 10 watts, but it's not my money. $40 for this? Hard for me to believe. :smile:

I can't imagine why you can't simply use a wireless bridge and eliminate the DIR-615, you'll have to explain that to me.




In any case, you know what I think, I'm not sure I have anything else to contribute to this thread.


----------



## kamelie1706 (May 11, 2009)

HP T5510 Thin Client 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160328234350

They claim 10w ... did not cross check :1angel:

The idea with the 2 architectures is to keep full speed usage ... I understood that with bridge the speed is divided by 2 (sounds logical).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Whatever floats your boat, I think you're going to be disappointed in what you actually end up with. :smile:

Any wireless will be half-duplex, but the speed is not halved, since receiving or transmitting to/from the wireless side is overlapped with wire transfers out of the bridge. Adding the extra piece in the middle, however, will indeed increase the latency and overhead, since there are two hops and not just one.

To be candid, IMO this is a bad idea.


----------



## kamelie1706 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks, I did not consider the latency issue ... any good recommendation for a cheap bridge that would work with my DLINK 635 and provide 11n?

I can find various Linksys WRTU54G which seems very pouplar but only G.

Any hint?


----------



## kamelie1706 (May 11, 2009)

kamelie1706 said:


> Each router have default settings but it is impossible to get them connected using WDS (soft button nor PIN way).


I am just an idiot I have just realized I have mixed WPS (Wi-Fi Protected Setup) which is supported by my router with WDS (Wi-Fi Distribution System).

:3-startle


----------



## kamelie1706 (May 11, 2009)

See what I found 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3334084&csid=ITD&body=QA

It says 
That 615 could be used as repeater

??!!!??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't see where anyone said it worked in wireless bridge mode, which is what you're asking for.


----------



## kamelie1706 (May 11, 2009)

*****
Can the DIR-615 be used as a repeater?
Question by mntlvo 04/08/2009

This device can be set as a repeater.
Answer by Wolf Posted 04/15/2009
*****


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, he knows something that nobody else seems to know. :smile:


----------



## kamelie1706 (May 11, 2009)

Maybe one version of the firmware??? At least this is the first 11n router I have heard that they start publishing the source code in GPL
ftp://ftp.dlink.com/GPL/DIR-615_revD/

I am surprise nobody has already "improve" it by adding extra functions!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the folks at DD-WRT are working on the DIR-615, but it's still a "work in progress".


----------



## kamelie1706 (May 11, 2009)

Hi,

After more testing I have realized I could over my whole garden by placing my router upstairs. Challenge is my WAN connection is downstair. 

My idea is to install an external antenna, 120 or 180 angle would be perfect ...
Are the antenna RP-SMA compatible with 11n? I thought it was independant but some ebay vendor specify the b/g/a compatibility which I assume means not compatible with n. Is that true?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, since 802.11n uses the same spectrum as 802.11g and 802.11a, that's not true. I have an 802.11n router, the DIR-615, and I use standard hi-gain antennas, works fine.


----------

